# WI-FI password change



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

I recently changed my wifi router password. I want to change it on my HR44 and when I go to the configure wifi it displays the SSID but only gives me a red button setup where it wants me to press the WPS button. WPS is not enabled on the router. It does not allow me to manually configure.


Is this something new?
Is there a ay to delete the old configuration and start over?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You need to choose the button that says configure wireless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

peds48 said:


> You need to choose the button that says configure wireless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I tried that. The next screen displays my network SSID and on the right is configuration options and on the left bottom is a red button. The configurations options are disabled and I can only push the red button on my remote which then goes to the next page asking for WPS.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Try reverting to a wired connection even if it doesnt exist and let it fail.

Then redo the wireless from scratch.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think that's what I had to do. A real pain, particularly when you don't have WPS by design.


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Try reverting to a wired connection even if it doesnt exist and let it fail.
> 
> Then redo the wireless from scratch.


I tied it but still no luck.... I think I am going to get my self a 30' network cable.....

It seems to me when they try to make things more simple you loose all of your flexibilty


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

chdoud said:


> Yes I tried that. The next screen displays my network SSID and on the right is configuration options and on the left bottom is a red button. The configurations options are disabled and I can only push the red button on my remote which then goes to the next page asking for WPS.


IF the list of wireless networks is only showing ONE network, you need to fire up your smartphone hotspot so that the receiver sees TWO or more networks in order to let you continue to the right side. This is a KNOWN issue with current firmware and it only happens when only ONE network is detected.


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

peds48 said:


> IF the list of wireless networks is only showing ONE network, you need to fire up your smartphone hotspot so that the receiver sees TWO or more networks in order to let you continue to the right side. This is a KNOWN issue with current firmware and it only happens when only ONE network is detected.


Thanks...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

chdoud said:


> Thanks...


Did that work for you?


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Did that work for you?


I am afraid I did not have that option available to me. While I was an IT consultant for 30 years, since I retired I have not been able to cost justify a service I would not use. So I did it the old fashion way I ran the cat 5 cable and now have the internet connection available j

Thanks for the giving me an option.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Hard wire is even better. But just curious, which option was not available to you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I assume he means he doesn't have a smart phone, or at least not one with a WiFi hotspot feature.

If a person didn't have a smartphone with that ability they could plug in an old WiFi router temporarily also, or enable a guest network on their router, etc. They just need to have a second SSID being broadcast for the Genie to see correct?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Is think hanging the ssid would have also worked. Maybe even changing it to change the password then change it back and change the password again. 

I don't get why reset doesn't actually fully reset!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I assume he means he doesn't have a smart phone, or at least not one with a WiFi hotspot feature.
> 
> If a person didn't have a smartphone with that ability they could plug in an old WiFi router temporarily also, or enable a guest network on their router, etc. They just need to have a second SSID being broadcast for the Genie to see correct?


Correct. They need a secondary SSI for the time being, until DIRECTV fixes this bug


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Is think hanging the ssid would have also worked. Maybe even changing it to change the password then change it back and change the password again.
> 
> I don't get why reset doesn't actually fully reset!


Not if there is only ONE SSID, this is a bug on the current NR. Only fix is to have two or more SSID detected.


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Not if there is only ONE SSID, this is a bug on the current NR. Only fix is to have two or more SSID detected.


I change my ssid password every few months. I guess I have a bit of paranoia. But the last time I changed it I did not have a problem in the HR44 and I did not have another ssid around.

But I am happy with the hard wire since I think I will have a better more reliable connection. Wireless is great for mobile devices and I use for my printers. Just don't need a smartphone right now..... But never say never....

Thanks for all of the input


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

The primary reason for the change is that my DSL provider upgraded my account to VDSL so it increased the speed. But the techs could not make the modem work with my Linksys router( an old 8011.2g). I had planned on buying an AC but did not have it yet. Their modem (a BEC) has wifi so I decided to use it instead of holding off the new install. I thought it was a good time to update password. Then the issue with my HR44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

chdoud said:


> But the last time I changed it I did not have a problem in the HR44 and I did not have another ssid around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the input


correct, because last time you wasn't running the software you are currently running which is the source of the problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

